# 1928? Simmons Moto-bike? Thoughts?



## REDAIR13 (Oct 4, 2019)

I just picked up this 1928? Simmons Moto-bike and don't really know anything about it or what something like this would be valued at. It has tons of patina and a great look. Anyone have any more knowledge regarding it? Has model C new departure and 28" wheels.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 4, 2019)

C ND would indicate 1927-1933 and she looks Schwinnish


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 4, 2019)

I've got a Simmons Banner. It has a 1932 date coded Schwinn crank in it. I ride it regularly - mainly in non-vintage bike events. I also regularly commuted to work on it. I'll be riding it in this year's "Pedal to the Medal" event just prior to the Hartford Marathon in a week.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 4, 2019)

Some of the A&S features are:  chain ring sprocket; large 1"OD frame truss tube; forged/cast truss fork.  Head tube looks shorter than more common A&S frames. 
Repainted, but has a lot of parts and accessories; (only the additional clutter of the front basket seems to detract; and maybe the speedometer; and maybe the 2nd headlight).
If a buyer does not prefer "Simmons" then they may have many A&S badges to choose from.
The bike might be valued at less than the sum of its parts; and its parts and accessories are of significant value.
Simmons Hardware was based in St. Louis, eventually bought-out by Shapleigh's.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 4, 2019)

I like it ...................................A Lot                     Value =   One Hundred Thousand Million Dollars .........................or Whatever you paid.             All joking aside ......................You have a VERY NICE BIKE THERE


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 4, 2019)

What a bike! That badge is beautiful! And yes, I'm with the other guys, it looks like a Schwinn to me.


----------



## catfish (Oct 4, 2019)

I like it,


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 4, 2019)

Great find!! 

And nice to see a young man appreciate these old things. You have a good eye!


----------



## locomotion (Oct 6, 2019)

very nice, great patina on it
great chainring


----------



## SKPC (Oct 6, 2019)

Cool bike. If you are going to sell this, offer it up as it sits 1st.     If you are new to this and keep the bike, there is a lot you could do with it if nothing at all.  I personally would start by removing everything  hung on it(except the tank), get a replacement left pedal, a new set of 28" wheels and go ride it!     You will be hooked.


----------



## REDAIR13 (Oct 6, 2019)

Thanks for all of the feedback, I am not new to collecting, but I never usually have bikes this old. I am a 70's bmx guy. Given that it originated in St. Louis, and that I live in St Louis, I think I am going to hang onto it for awhile.


----------



## szathmarig (Oct 20, 2019)

Mine is 1915-1917 Miami built. Miami went out of business in 1922.


----------

